# Walstad method using commercial soil substrate



## mik778866 (Aug 22, 2014)

Will the principles nd benefits of the walstad method also apply if one has to use commercial soil substrate that already has minerals added to it. By this i mean fast growth, even with heavy root plants, nd zero ferts


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

mik778866 said:


> Will the principles nd benefits of the walstad method also apply if one has to use commercial soil substrate that already has minerals added to it. By this i mean fast growth, even with heavy root plants, nd zero ferts


In my opinion no. I've read the book twice, and had more than a few tanks set up her way. 

Here is the issue, the Walstad "method" requires the breakdown of the soil as part of it's design. Commercial soil substrate has already been broken down, and put back together. You may indeed have the required minerals in your substrate, but since it's not breaking down it will not be releasing co2 as it decays. This one thing is what gets Walstad tanks up and running so well in the beginning. 

All that said...you can still follow a Walstad style approach and use whatever substrate you wish. The tank will take a little longer to establish it's self, but it will work. 

Feed the fish well, plant as many plants as you can, don't vacuum the substrate, and you will off and running Walstad style.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Another take on the concept:
The reason this style is 'low maintenance' is that whatever it needs is added at the beginning, then future additions are done in as low maintenance way as possible. 

Make the substrate fertile, in a slow release way. Then it will feed the plants for a long time. (fertilizer tablets, rich organic matter that will slowly decompose)
Run the tank with moderate light so the plants grow at a moderate rate, and do not demand more than what the substrate, water changes and fish food can provide. 

Keep open the option of adding fertilizer if the main sources of these nutrients are not doing the job. 
For example, if you have very soft water (very low GH) you might need to supplement calcium and magnesium. This can be done in the initial set up, then monitored and more added as needed.


----------



## mik778866 (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the inputs. Seems that the rapid growth that people talk of, is more at the initial phase.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Fast growth is usually the plant selection. 
Choose the fastest growing ones at first because they are sponges, removing excess ammonia, and other things the soil may release when it is first submerged. Even some made-for-aquarium soils do this. 

As the tank settles down, remove some of the fastest growing ones and replace them with better behaved plants.


----------



## jeremy va (Dec 22, 2012)

All of the above plus Ms. W. makes it pretty clear that she feeds the plants by over feeding the fish. This has certainly been my experience (as has the fast growth in a new tank). If the tank is heavily planted I overfeed to a degree and the plants respond. I assume they get micros from the soil and the rapid growth is from the uneaten food and fish waste.


----------

